# was bedeutet diese XML zeile??



## eddi (27. Jul 2004)

moin
habe nicht wirklich viel ahnung von xml....leider!

Weiss nicht genau was diese zeile hier heissen soll:

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?>

 ???:L


----------



## macfreakz (28. Jul 2004)

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?> 

das ist nur eine Header!

Diese Zeile sagt, in welche Version die XML - Dokument aufgebaut wurde (später kommt neuere Versionen ... ) und encoding zeigt, wie die Dokument encodiert werden soll (ACSII, ... usw. )


----------



## eddi (28. Jul 2004)

ok, danke schon mal.
und was ist denn dann utf-8 für ein format?


----------



## meez (28. Jul 2004)

http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/javascript/utf8b64/utf8.htm


----------



## macfreakz (28. Jul 2004)

siehe: http://www.glossar.de/glossar/z_unicode.htm

UTF-8 unterstützt kein Umlaute, deshalb gilt bei uns statt UTF-8 ISO-8859-1!


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2004)

natürlich unterstützt UTF-8 Umlaute!


----------



## Grizzly (7. Sep 2004)

macfreakz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> siehe: http://www.glossar.de/glossar/z_unicode.htm
> 
> UTF-8 unterstützt kein Umlaute, deshalb gilt bei uns statt UTF-8 ISO-8859-1!





			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> natürlich unterstützt UTF-8 Umlaute!


Das wäre mir auch neu, das UTF-8 keine Umlaute unterstützt. Vor allem sollte das mal einer dem JDK 1.4.2 erzählen...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Vielleicht hilft folgender Link beim Einstieg weiter:

http://java.sun.com/xml/tutorial_intro.html


----------

